# Wanted 2 Advan RG1 9.5x18 GTR face ET22 in gold



## Marky. (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi all
I’m after 2 Advan RG1 9.5x18 GTR face ET 22 in gold.
Can anybody help locate them for me?
Thanks Mark


----------



## Marky. (Jun 14, 2015)

Is there anyone who can help with this at all or know anyone who has 1 or 2 knocking around?


----------



## Marky. (Jun 14, 2015)

Still looking for these


----------



## Marky. (Jun 14, 2015)

Still looking for these if anyone has them


----------



## Crick (Jun 15, 2014)

Have you tried JDM distro or similar ? 
I enquired about some RG1s and they were able to quote me to source a set. 

Worth an email 

Good luck
Darren


----------



## Marky. (Jun 14, 2015)

Crick said:


> Have you tried JDM distro or similar ?
> I enquired about some RG1s and they were able to quote me to source a set.
> 
> Worth an email
> ...


Hi Darren yes they have been looking for a few months now. Also been looking on the usual Japan auction sites. 
Was kind of hoping someone had a pair sitting in a garage somewhere not being used


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Please let me know if you get any pm‘s offering these first


----------



## Marky. (Jun 14, 2015)

It was me who let you know before a few months back


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Sorry. Been a long year. Lol. They’re still trying the scam.


----------



## Marky. (Jun 14, 2015)

Really are they still using your original photos???


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

no, I mean they're still sending messages to people saying they know someone who's got the thing they are "wanting"


----------

